
$70M EOS ICO: GitHub Commit “Remove Cruft, Rename BitShares – Eos” - mbgaxyz
https://github.com/EOSIO/eos/commit/7584ca2f927cb4179b8b02e9ca90884b661750dc
======
pepsi
[https://eos.io/purchaseagreement/EOS%20Token%20Purchase%20Ag...](https://eos.io/purchaseagreement/EOS%20Token%20Purchase%20Agreement%20-%20June%2022,%202017.pdf)

2.2. No U.S. Buyers. The EOS Tokens are not being offered to U.S. persons.
U.S. persons are strictly prohibited and restricted from using the EOS
Distribution Contract, using the EOS Token Contact and/or purchasing EOS
Tokens and Company is not soliciting purchases by U.S. persons in any way. If
a U.S. person uses the EOS Distribution Contract, uses the EOS Token Contract
and/or purchases EOS Tokens, such person has done so and entered into this
Agreement on an unlawful, unauthorized and fraudulent basis and this Agreement
is null and void. Company is not bound by this Agreement if this Agreement has
been entered into by a U.S. person as Buyer or Buyer has entered into this
Agreement or has purchased EOS Tokens on behalf of a U.S. person, and Company
may take all necessary and appropriate actions, in its sole discretion, to
invalidate this Agreement, including referral of information to the
appropriate authorities. Any U.S. person who uses the EOS Distribution
Contract, uses the EOS Token Contract and/or purchases EOS Tokens or enters
this Agreement on an unlawful, unauthorized or fraudulent basis shall be
solely liable for, and shall indemnify, defend and hold harmless block.one and
block.one’s respective past, present and future employees, officers,
directors, contractors, consultants, equity holders, suppliers, vendors,
service providers, parent companies, subsidiaries, affiliates, agents,
representatives, predecessors, successors and assigns (collectively, the
“block.one Parties”) from any damages, losses, liabilities, costs or expenses
of any kind, whether direct or indirect, consequential, compensatory,
incidental, actual, exemplary, punitive or special and including, without
limitation, any loss of business, revenues, profits, data, use, goodwill or
other intangible losses (collectively, the “Damages”) incurred by a block.one
Party that arises from or is a result of such U.S. person’s unlawful,
unauthorized or fraudulent use of the EOS Distribution Contract, unauthorized
use of the EOS Token Contract and/or the receipt or purchase of EOS Tokens.

~~~
snova
The current contributed ETH: 551,764 , estimated MCAP $760,396,838 USDT.

SEC ...

------
glenngillen
I noticed the license on this repo is "All Rights Reserved" until 2018, at
which point it reverts to MIT.

It also has 46 forks at the time of writing. Is forking All Rights Reserved
code technically a breach of license? I'd never actually considered the
implications of that button on such a license before.

